# Forever Young!



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Today our tpoo Pierre turns 4! We've had him since he was a puppy, but he doesn't look a day over 6 months old. Happy Birthday to Pierre and all the other February-born poodles out there!

Cake?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:birthday: Pierre! You _are _ such a handsome fellow! Have fun galore being four!!:cake:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Pierre! You will always be a loved puppy I bet! Yes, February was a good month for poodles! (Molly is a Feb pup too!)


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Happy birthday, Molly!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> :birthday: Pierre! You _are _ such a handsome fellow! Have fun galore being four!!:cake:


By the way, where did you find that poodle cake? It's amazing!!! Did you make it? wow.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

peepers said:


> By the way, where did you find that poodle cake? It's amazing!!! Did you make it? wow.



*I cyber-copy "baked" it for Pierre!  I have a photo collection of poodle cakes borrowed from all over the internet. This is the cake I want for my next wedding anniversary. *


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Those cakes are wonderful, and such a good idea! Might have to start a poodle cake collection of my own. :act-up:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Pierre still looks like a little baby boy! CM's Mom....LOVE those cakes!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Happy 4th Birthday Pierre! Your mom and or dad is right, you still look like an adorable puppy! :birthday: :cake:

I love the pics of the Poodle Cakes!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Pierre, you are so adorable!!


?Suddenly?


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy birthday Pierre! Love his little name! My daughter and son in law want to get a French bulldog and call him Pierre!


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

jlf45764 said:


> Happy 4th Birthday Pierre! Your mom and or dad is right, you still look like an adorable puppy! :birthday: :cake:
> 
> I love the pics of the Poodle Cakes!


 Your red poodle is adorable! Love the color. When debating what color poodle to get, it was between a red and a blue.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Carrie-e said:


> Happy birthday Pierre! Love his little name! My daughter and son in law want to get a French bulldog and call him Pierre!


My oldest daughter loves French Bulldogs after seeing this one commercial for sneakers featuring Mr. Quiggly. 



 
As for "Pierre", we were looking for cheesy French names.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday !

It really does show when a dog has been well taken care of. When my shih tuz was 9 years old she still looked like a puppy. She did not show any signs of being an older dog until she was around 11 years old. Carley is 9 now and she looks great for her age, no one believes it when I tell them she is 9 and that is getting up there for a spoo.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*Age*

Thanks, the two most common questions we get are How old is your puppy? , and What kind of dog is that?. Don't really understand the last one!


----------

